# MFT style cutting / assembly bench



## DiscoStu (30 Apr 2016)

I am looking to build an MFT style cutting / assembly bench. 

In my head it will be around 1200mm wide and 800mm deep so that I can make drawer slides for systainers on both sides. I will use Parf docs on the top to give me perfect square cuts with my Ts55. 

I am thinking that I will install T track along the top of the front edge so that I can clamp to that. 

I am also wondering about installing some T track in the MFT top so that I can use a stop in it for repeat cuts. I've looked at a lot of videos etc and I've never seen anyone so this so I'm wondering if I'm missing something, if it's not needed or if I just happen to have had a good idea (highly unlikely). 

The whole thing will be on wheels for ease of use in my workshop. 

I'll mainly be using it with a hose and power lead coming from above so I don't think I need to worry about hose rests etc. 

Anything else I should be thinking about or consider adding?

How hight would you go?

Is there any point in adding folding extensions to the ends?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roughcut (30 Apr 2016)

DiscoStu":2lxtoe8l said:


> I am looking to build an MFT style cutting / assembly bench.
> 
> In my head it will be around 1200mm wide and 800mm deep so that I can make drawer slides for systainers on both sides. I will use Parf docs on the top to give me perfect square cuts with my Ts55.
> 
> ...



I would also suggest you invest in at least a couple of lever clamps.
They don't have to be Festool one's as there are similar one's available from Axminster etc.
http://www.powertool-supplies.co.uk/fes ... 0wodGFYMAA
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-tr ... amp-505561


----------



## Wuffles (30 Apr 2016)

I don't understand why you're putting in a T Track for clamping? The whole point is the clamping holes all over it. You *will* saw through it at some point, mark my words.

Don't buy the Axminster clamps, I have some and never use them on the table, they're too fiddly to get through the holes in the top as you have to fully open them before you can angle them through, just a faff. Hard to explain, but I speak from experience.

Cough up and pay for the longer Festool screw clamps 489571 and then get some of the clamping elements 488030. You've got all bases covered for clamping then.


----------



## Roughcut (30 Apr 2016)

Oh crikey Wuffles has made a good point about the Axminster clamps that I hadn't realised.
I have the Festool clamps which are 160mm capacity and the Axminster one's are only 120mm, I thought they would be a cheaper alternative to Festool but I can see are not the same length and 120mm could cause problems when feeding through the holes in the table.


----------



## Wuffles (30 Apr 2016)

So did I have the 160mm ones, sold them to someone when I flogged my old TS55 and regretted it immediately 

The longer ones are not much more money and awesome. And by awesome, I mean 

<fireworks, loud PA system, monster trucks> A W E S O M E </USA>

Well, they're not, but you get the gist.


----------



## wolfey (30 Apr 2016)

Very good point Discostu!

We produce an mft style top 800mm x 1200mm in mr-mdf for our installers out on site which they just pop on stools and clamp down. They fit a t-track along the edge for fast clamping and alignment. May not make sense but put into practice it is a good system.

The main reason they don't machine it flush is because they just sit on stools and t-track is 12mm or 15mm (the ones we use) so does not leave suitable support in the 18mm thick board. (over 18mm festool clamps wont fit through hole due to angle)

If it was built into a bench though there is no reason it cant be set flush.

Your thinking is spot on and is very handy and fast in practice but to some may seem pointless. The t-track we us fits the festool clamps as well so gives any adjustment over the set 96mm x 96mm dog spacing's.

Im in the office at the moment but will be over in the machine shop in a minute and will try post a picture of one as usually a handful laying around the warehouse.

Wolfey.


----------



## DiscoStu (30 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

Just to clarify I already have both Festool and the Axminster clamps so I can try both. They look identical to me (from memory) but I've not tried them in a top. 

I was aware that 18mm was the maximum thickness but it's an excellent point to anyone else reading this. 

My intention is to build a frame around the MFT top to embed the t track in and also to allow a top to be easily replaced. 

Wuffles your point about cutting through the t track in the top is my concern and roughcut's suggestion of just clamping a batten in place is simpler and probably more sensible. 

I am also thinking that I might put a t track on the front of the unit but going vertically so that I can have a simple screw block in there that will support the weight of any heavy pieces that I might be working on the edge of. (Rather than just relying on the clamps in the horizontal t track)

I was looking earlier and I think I might end up with a bench similar to Peter Parfit's mobile bench, just with addition of drawers for systainers on both sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wuffles (30 Apr 2016)

DiscoStu":15pkq8l6 said:


> Just to clarify I already have both Festool and the Axminster clamps so I can try both. They look identical to me (from memory) but I've not tried them in a top.



You haven't then, because the ones I'm recommending look nothing like the Axminster ones.


----------



## wolfey (30 Apr 2016)

The last picture shows one in buffalo board as we have a team on external works at the moment so handy when it rains.


----------



## Adam9453 (30 Apr 2016)

Really interesting topic this as I've pretty much decided to replace my TS out feed table with an mft style top as I use it as a work bench/assembly table/finishing zone plus the out feed duties lol.
Something I saw recently was a router bit for cutting grooves like t track but in wood, this could be useful as if you made effectively hardwood t track (instead of metal) then it would avoid the worry about sawing through them.
What do you guys think? I'll post about my designs when I get around to it lol


----------



## chippy1970 (30 Apr 2016)

Here's mine ,works great with the Dewalt horses as they're so solid.

Since I built it it's been so handy for everything when I'm working in people's houses.






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfey (30 Apr 2016)

Adam9453 I think you have nailed it!!!!

That would be a fantastic idea to overcome the issue, be it a simple 2x1 hardwood section run around the edge or if built into a bench a 3x2 section with an 18mm rebate for the board to sit in and easy replacement.

Would use something hard like Maple for the frame/track .

May get the lads to try this out on one of our 8x4 assembly benches..

Wolfey


----------



## DiscoStu (30 Apr 2016)

Wuffles":1vnnbbkl said:


> DiscoStu":1vnnbbkl said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify I already have both Festool and the Axminster clamps so I can try both. They look identical to me (from memory) but I've not tried them in a top.
> ...



This is the clamp that I have and was referring to:







This is the Festool version which I also have and appears to be the same:


----------



## Wuffles (30 Apr 2016)

And look again at the part number I referenced in my post?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wuffles (30 Apr 2016)

Here you go. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam9453 (30 Apr 2016)

Here's the link to the router cutter I was referring to;
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axcaliber-te ... ccessories
think I'm gonna go down the route I proposed. Ie hardwood strips mounted flush into tables with the t slot routed into them. I'm probably gonna get some of those festool ratchet clamps disco stu showed as they should make nice quick clamps that can slide backwards and forwards in the t slots. 
I think I'm gonna have two slots running toward me and two slots running left to right (when standing in front of the longest side of the table).
Combine that with some mft style holes and clamping worries should be a thing of the past


----------



## rdesign (1 May 2016)

have you seen the mftc video on youtube. it shows a lot of the features you want


----------



## DiscoStu (1 May 2016)

I've looked at lots of different ones. Just interested to hear people's thoughts and views. Any advice on castors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam9453 (1 Dec 2016)

Hi Stu,

Just to resurrect an old thread, did you build your table in the end, how did it turn out?

I'm planning to start mine soon as getting tired of the wasted space under my current out feed table.


----------



## DiscoStu (1 Dec 2016)

Ummmmmm, ummmmmm

That would be a no, not yet! Still intending to. I got stuck into other projects. I did buy the Parf guide system for making my holes but even that is still in the wrapper. 

I really must crack on with it. Trouble is the weather is now cold and I don't have much space to build something of this size inside my workshop. I normally wheel my table saw out and some saw horses for bigger projects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam9453 (1 Dec 2016)

I know the feeling, I got completely sidetracked with other more pressing jobs (as instructed by the wife lol).
Although its bugging me so much now that I'm thinking of doing it over christmas as a quick mini project.
I think i'm going to buy the MFT style top from CNC design as its only £40 and comes with some machined aluminium dogs to boot.
I just need to measure up, buy some adjustable feet and the top, then find some time to actually build it.
I'm going to try and maximise the storage underneath as thats my biggest gripe with my current out feed table.

If the first goes well then I may build one on castors for a infeed table that I can roll into position when needed, would help with the bigger assembly jobs too.


----------



## DiscoStu (1 Dec 2016)

I got stuck into redoing two bedrooms and then our bathroom. 

I am intending to make 3 columns of systainer storage on one side and possibly the same on the other or I might just go for trays or drawers. I've already got Parf dogs and clamps so all I really need is some MDF, Space and time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No skills (1 Dec 2016)

DiscoStu":sk4bgyux said:


> all I really need is some MDF, Space and time.



Sounds like Stuart is a cross between Handy Andy and Dr Who


----------



## memzey (1 Dec 2016)




----------



## DiscoStu (1 Dec 2016)

If only that were true I'd have more time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pike (5 Dec 2016)

My custom MFT top is 25mm mrmdf. The clamps will fit if you force them. It wouldn't be too hard to round over all holes to make them fit easy. I might get 18mm next time but think I may miss the weight.


----------



## Estoril-5 (6 Dec 2016)

Can I just ask, how does a MFT table ensure you get straight cuts?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pike (6 Dec 2016)

You use the exact holes with dogs to line up the wood and the track saw guide.







Or the actual MFT has a guide rail which is 90 degrees to the length of the table.


----------



## Phil1975 (6 Dec 2016)

I have been using an eBay special clone of the MFT perforated top, but it's wearing out & I'm after a few more features now that I've used it a bit & know what's useful to me & what isn't.

I'm about to build a new workbench based on a Ron Paulk / Holzwerken / MFT mashup.

I have the Plywood & the UJK/Parf system & in 1 week I will have the time to dedicate to it! 

I'll bung a few progress photo's on here as I go.


----------



## Charlie Woody (6 Dec 2016)

Phil1975":34ul4khi said:


> ......
> 
> I'll bung a few progress photo's on here as I go.



Yes please!


----------

